# [APP] Zombie Terminator



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
So i love my zombie games, just thought i would share this game with you guys.

I did a video review on it if your interested in checking it out: 




Play Store link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.feelingtouch.cocos2dzombie&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

hope you guys like it =) It's free!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

did you develop the game?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> did you develop the game?


By what he said, I would say no (so I moved to the general forum).


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> By what he said, I would say no (so I moved to the general forum).


i thought not. it'd be ridiculous for one to review a game he/she developed.


----------

